# Crate size



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

My 4 month old poodle Cooper is about 7.5 lbs and using a crate for dogs up to 10 lbs. It seems so small. I just ordered a crate that is 30 Inches by 21 Inches by 24 Inches and is supposed to be good for dogs up to 26 lbs. He is house broken and crate trained. Is this an apporopriate size for him? I feel like the other one is so small. It makes me feel bad. He should get no larger than 10 or 12 lbs. Of couse he might be a little more, but not much. What do you think? Thanks so much!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well I would call a 30"x21"x24" crate big enuf for 50lb dogs . . . for an overnite, or for a day waitin' around at a show. Dunno 'bout 'all day' really. I don't much use a crate anymore. 

IMO a crate that size for a 10 or 12lb dog should be plenty.


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, wow! The website said it was good for dogs up to 26lbs. I wouldn't leave him crates all day...no more than 3 hrs. I do crate him at night. So, do you think it's too big? Thanks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well *I* do . . . but wait a bit 'til the others get o/l this afternoon. U may get a bit more 'up to date' advice.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think it'll be too big. Cali's crate is 28" x 20.5" x 21.5". These are the outside dimensions, it's a bit smaller inside. This is an enclosed crate, not an open wire one. 

When I got Cali, she too was 4 months old and weighed about the same as your puppy. I think she is going to end up close to 15 lbs. She was crate trained but not housebroken when I got her. She stayed dry in the crate so it definitely wasn't too big for her. 

Cali is now almost 7 months old and just over 11 lbs. The crate fits okay still, she can stand up and turn around fine. My only concern is that she likes to sleep flat out on her side and if she grows much more, it'll be a bit of a squish for that position. Of course, I'm hopeful that one day she'll be trustworthy enough that she won't be sleeping in the crate at night! LOL


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Kellykath said:


> My 4 month old poodle Cooper is about 7.5 lbs and using a crate for dogs up to 10 lbs. It seems so small. I just ordered a crate that is 30 Inches by 21 Inches by 24 Inches and is supposed to be good for dogs up to 26 lbs. He is house broken and crate trained. Is this an apporopriate size for him? I feel like the other one is so small. It makes me feel bad. He should get no larger than 10 or 12 lbs. Of couse he might be a little more, but not much. What do you think? Thanks so much!


That's the size my 13 pound mpoo has. He stretches out and uses the whole thing.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau long ago graduated from a crate, but I'm curious -- once a dog has been fully crate/house trained, could any size crate be "too big"? Why wouldn't bigger be better?


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Beau long ago graduated from a crate, but I'm curious -- once a dog has been fully crate/house trained, could any size crate be "too big"? Why wouldn't bigger be better?


Exactly. That's what I am thinking. why not give him as much room as possible? Afterall, I have a king size bed...is it too big? No way! Lol!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I go with Leullman's philosophy. When the dog is small and you are potty training I section off the crate but once he is trained I like him to have plenty of room. I could probably get a small lab in Swizzles crate (wire).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Beau long ago graduated from a crate, but I'm curious -- once a dog has been fully crate/house trained, could any size crate be "too big"? Why wouldn't bigger be better?


I have an interesting theory abt crates, LE. Not everyone will agree with me, but IMO a crate/den needs to be just big enuf for the animal to curl up in and sleep. They don't need room in there to romp or stretch . . they can do that when they're out of the crate.

And maybe there's a psychological aspect to my belief. I prefer 'cosy' to 'spacious' when I'm relaxing. I'm more comfortable in my twin bed at home than in the king-sized bunk of my camper trailer. In there, it feels to me like I'm sleeping, all alone, in the middle of a football field. :afraid: 

I need a dog on either side of me to fill up some of that space!  lol

Also, when Spud came to live with us I borrowed a big crate for the first few nites. And they *do* take up a lot of space in a home. Not that I couldn't find the space for it, but if I had to do 'the crate' at all times I would keep it to a 2' X 2' X 3'. Big enuf for a large dog to dive into and curl up but not so monstrous that it takes over the room.


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

I can understand what you mean. It's hard to get inside your dog's head to know what they like and feel comfortable in. All I can do is do my best to guess. We'll see how he likes the. We one that I purchased. Thanks!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Beau long ago graduated from a crate, but I'm curious -- once a dog has been fully crate/house trained, could any size crate be "too big"? Why wouldn't bigger be better?


After potty training, the only reason I can think of for bigger not being better is if you need to severely restrict a dog's movement. When one of my Rotties had to have TPLO surgery, she had to be kept extremely still for a good few weeks. She could go outside to potty on a leash and that was it. Other than a situation like that, I don't see where a bigger crate is a problem if you have room for it.

I have an xpen set up in my basement that I use for Cali when I have to go out for an extended period of time. This allows me to leave her food and water and gives her room to walk around.


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

Thatnisnanvery good idea. I like that.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper will be a year old in a couple of weeks and weighs almost 16 pounds. 
His crate size is 30x19x21. He's got plenty of room of stand up, turn around, lay on his size, lay on his belly, or lay upside down.. 

When we were crate/potty training, we'd section it off, depending on what size he was but now we don't use the divider.


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

I asked myself the same question as to which size of crate will be right. I checked out a few resources and found this site very helpful. Measurement Guides for Airline Pet Carrier-Crate-Kennels
I know this is more airline approved, but that was what I was looking for. 
Hope this helps.


----------

